# To Alfine 8 owners



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

Yesterday I received my Alfine 8 hub. While I was examining the hub I found a deep cut at the drive side cup . It does not look pierced. It looks like somebody tried tightening the cup with a screwdriver.Will this be a problem? Should I go on and build my wheel or should I send it back?


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

If it was me, I would send it back.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Send that fooker back, eh. That indentation could have compromised the integrity of the hub’s ability to seal up from the outside elements.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

That is a piece of plastic... Build the wheel and get them to send you a new one. 

I am pretty sure I have a couple of those sitting in my Alfine spare parts box, I think they came with a parts kit or something.


----------



## EMBRACE (Oct 11, 2010)

Just gone mine in the mail today. How is this disc brake compatible? Do I have to send this back?

SG-S501 = hub in question


----------



## EMBRACE (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanx very much for the quick reply. So I can go ahead and have my LBS build me a wheel with this hub? Good to go with an adapter (after the build)? That CenterLoc rotor does look nice. Excuse my inexperience, I've finally made the plunge and can't wait to get this thing on the road, or dirt rather.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

CenterLoc rotor from Shimano or Problem Solvers Adapter with a 6 bolt rotor.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

pursuiter said:


> CenterLoc rotor from Shimano or Problem Solvers Adapter with a 6 bolt rotor.


PLEASE avoid using the Problem Causers™ adapter since there is a high likelihood of your rotor warping. I would suggest using the Shimano centerlocking chingadero. That's what I've been using from day one of Alfine use. Ended up selling the Problem Causers™ adapter for just under $3 on eBay (paid almost $20 for it new :nono: ). Now it's someone else's problem.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've always used a centerloc rotor. Lots of people buy the PS adapter and love it, IMO, one less part on my MTB is one less thing to fail.


----------

